# Here is an oldy!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This home was built in the early 1900's, was the first schoolhouse in town, had a second story added and removed, an addition added (from the fireplace back), and a room addition made from railroad ties! 
But no lead!:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

They were "recycling" back before it was cool to be green.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

I would be more concerned with the creosote in the railroad ties then the lead if I were living there. Looks like a fun project though!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The drywall guys worked wonders and we got it painted last week.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing looks job well done


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice.

No lead, but every other chemical known to man (human) in those ties.


----------

